# Machs leichter!



## Flowpen (16. Januar 2009)

Hey,
so da ich im Moment wieder gut Geld habe und mein Rad schon 1 Jahr ohne neue Teile auskommt wollte ich mal wieder aufrüsten.
Ich habe eine Fit Flow Park 08 (Gewicht von allen Teilen gibst hier) und wollte das wie der Titel schon sagt leichter machen. 
Ich hatte an ein neuen Lenker oder Gabel gedacht.
Alle Teile sind noch wie am Anfang und ich wollte so 200 euro investieren.

MFG


----------



## lennarth (16. Januar 2009)

könntest dich eben mal nach farblich passenden lenkern und gabeln umschauen.sonst hätte ich an den rahmen gedacht,aber 200 euro schränken es wohl auf gebraucht ein und das bringt es dann nicht.khe ist ganz schön leicht,aber untrendy und allgemein für opfer wie mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (16. Januar 2009)

wenn du gut geld hast, warum investierst du dann nicht mehr als 200 oisen?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (17. Januar 2009)

Also 70â¬ in ein Lenker zu investieren ist sinnvoll, da sparst du dann ca.300Gramm. Was fÃ¤hrst du den fÃ¼r Reifen? Da kann man auch richtig sparen, und das wÃ¤ren um die 70â¬. Bei der Gabel wÃ¤ren auch nochmal 200Gramm drin aber dann wÃ¤ren deine 200â¬ schon weg. Was fÃ¤hrst du den fÃ¼r Reifen? Da kann man auch richtig sparen, und das wÃ¤ren um die 70â¬. Also ich wÃ¼rde dir raten hol dir auf ejden Fall ein neuen Lenker (Mutiny, Federal, ...) und neue Reifen, falls noch nicht vorhanden (KHE, Maxxis, ...). Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## _coco_ (17. Januar 2009)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Also 70 in ein Lenker zu investieren ist sinnvoll, da sparst du dann ca.300Gramm. Was fährst du den für Reifen? Da kann man auch richtig sparen, und das wären um die 70. Bei der Gabel wären auch nochmal 200Gramm drin aber dann wären deine 200 schon weg. Was fährst du den für Reifen? Da kann man auch richtig sparen, und das wären um die 70. Also ich würde dir raten hol dir auf ejden Fall ein neuen Lenker (Mutiny, Federal, ...) und neue Reifen, falls noch nicht vorhanden (KHE, Maxxis, ...). Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.



Simma betrunken oder ähnliches ?
Cheers


----------



## specip2 (17. Januar 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> könntest dich eben mal nach farblich passenden lenkern und gabeln umschauen.sonst hätte ich an den rahmen gedacht,aber 200 euro schränken es wohl auf gebraucht ein und das bringt es dann nicht.khe ist ganz schön leicht,aber untrendy und allgemein für opfer wie mich.



aLSO der neue Khe Zenith rahmen kosten nur 199 und wiegt 2.1 kg oder so


----------



## l0st (17. Januar 2009)

2.3kg und es ist KHE und KHE ist derzeit einfach nur noch...bratze.

Die Reifen gehen nur noch kaputt, die Klemmen der Vorbau/Lenker Kombi reissen, und dann ein 980g Flatland Rahmen.


----------



## Stirni (17. Januar 2009)

aber es ist doch sooo leicht und innovativ ...


----------



## lennarth (17. Januar 2009)

..die reifen MÜSSEN eben einen kompromiss bedeuten,die komischen vorbaulenkersonstwasdinger da sind eh hässlich und brauchen bestimmt ne zeit,bis die ausgereift sind.wenn der rahmen für flatland hält,is doch geil.


----------



## gmozi (17. Januar 2009)

KHE Anchor Bar und ne Subrosa Alameda Forke.

Oder auf die Gabel verzichten, und KHE MACs kaufen 1.5 / 2.0
Passt eventuell noch nen leichterer Sattel ins Budget


----------



## bikeron (17. Januar 2009)

l0st schrieb:


> Die Reifen gehen nur noch kaputt



kan ich absolut nicht zustimmen! ich fahr vorne die mac street in 2.0 seit 3 monaten und hatte nur einen platten der nichts  mit dem mantel sondern mehr mit meiner mangelden fähigkeit reifen einzubauen zusammen hing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (18. Januar 2009)

3 Monate is jetzt auch nich so viel .


----------



## Flowpen (18. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte vlt. auch an eine WTP Helium Light  Fork gedacht. Ist nämlich noch was leichter als die Subrosa.


----------



## gmozi (18. Januar 2009)

Wenn die vom Preis her ähnlich kommt, und dir besser gefällt 

Ich hab mit KHE Reifen natürlich auch schon nen Platten gehabt ( öfter sogar ) aber immer nur dann, wenn ich durch größere Scherben gefahren bin. Ohne ein solches Mißgeschick hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## lightmetal (19. Januar 2009)

Sparen solltest du in der Tat schon einmal mit dem Lenker. Wenn dir die KHE nicht zusagen, allerdings wÃ¤re da dein Fahrstil interessant, hab  ich bisher nur gutes Ã¼ber die Maxxis gehÃ¶rt. 

Fit F.A.F.K. sind auch ziemlich gut und leicht in der schmalsten Version. Allerdings sind 200â¬ nicht viel Budget. Vielleicht schaust du dich da mal nach gebrauchten Teilen um. Hilfreich wÃ¤re spÃ¤stens hier in der Tat zu wissen wie du fÃ¤hrst...  

Oder du klickst mal in die Signatur Ã¼ber meinem Beitrag. Da ist auch ein Forum verlinkt in dem es ausschlieÃlich um Leichtbau geht.


----------



## Cache (19. Januar 2009)

jo ich fahr die macs seit juli 08 und hatte noch nie nen platten^^
vllt einfach nur glück aber egal
lenker empfehl ich hier mal primo salad 
und gewicht könnte man ja auch noch bei den felgen bzw insgesamt bei den laufrädern sparen mäntel und so
oder eben gabel^^


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Januar 2009)

Die Odyssey Plastikpedale. Halten, sind billig und leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joppes (19. Januar 2009)

sehen aber kacke aus!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (19. Januar 2009)

...niiicht.


----------



## Stirni (19. Januar 2009)

....doooch.


----------



## heup (19. Januar 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> ....doooch.



da stimm ich zu!


----------



## lennarth (19. Januar 2009)

ich nicht.geil.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Januar 2009)

Die schwarzen sind also wirklich völlig okay. Gegenüber meinen Jim Cielencki habe ich 306g gespart. Das ist wirklich beachtlich für knapp 40 Franken.


----------



## Daniel_D (19. Januar 2009)

die JC sind aber auch noch mal 120g schwerer als die S&M

Kauf dir einfach gebrauchte Sachen. Grade bei Rahmen kann man super Schnäppchen machen. Also: Einen guten Rahmen für 100, den Primo für 55, eine gute gebrauchte Gabel für 50.  

damit wäre dein Rad ein Kilo leichter


----------



## Flowpen (20. Januar 2009)

So mein jetztiger Plan:

Wtp Helium Light Fork 125 ​Federal Medium Bar (da bin ich aber noch nicht ganz sicher)70​Odessey PVC Pedalen 13​
Macht dann208 ​
Was haltet ihr davon?

Werde aber auch nochmal nach gebrauchten Sachen ausschau halten.


----------



## lennarth (21. Januar 2009)

gebraucht würde dir da sicher noch ein anderes teil deiner wahl mehr zu verfügung stehen..


----------

